
Show HN: Material SPA in Lisp with 500ms TTI and 11k gzipped - chr15m
https://github.com/chr15m/speedy-spa?re
======
tomcam
What server does the web host use?

~~~
chr15m
It is served from github using the "pages" functionality. According to an
article from 2009 they are using nginx to serve.

[https://github.com/blog/530-how-we-made-github-
fast](https://github.com/blog/530-how-we-made-github-fast)

